# Thin cut pork chops



## DougCA (Apr 21, 2018)

noob here. I picked up some thin cut pork chops yesterday. Normally, I fry them in a cast iron skillet, but tomorrow I'll be assembling my new LG900. Any tips on cooking thin cut pork chops on a pellet? Are thin pork chops too thin for some slow and low cooking?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 22, 2018)

Just had these for supper last night. Hot and Fast, about 3 minutes a side or until only a blush of pink remains in the center with a well browned exterior. That brown surface, the Maillard Reaction, is where all the flavor comes from. Low and Slow makes a good bark over 6-12 hours but ain't gonna happen in the short time those thin chops are going to be over heat and not get dried out...JJ


----------



## DougCA (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks! when you say hot, do you mean 450?


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2018)

We grill them all the time. Like jimmy said.  Sometimes I’ll marinate in teriyaki for a few hours. Delicious.


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 22, 2018)

I season mine with Morton’s Natures seasoning then throw them on the grill for a quick meal. Never tried to smoke though


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 22, 2018)

DougCA said:


> Thanks! when you say hot, do you mean 450?



SCREAMING HOT!!! As hot as it will go. You want brown on the outside before they get overcooked...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey JJ, I'm thinking about doing that with thick cut chops, just to get a sear then SV'ing them for 20 hours to see if I can get them fork tender. Thank God I'm retired, I don't know how I would have enough time for a job!
Al


----------



## DougCA (Apr 22, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> SCREAMING HOT!!! As hot as it will go. You want brown on the outside before they get overcooked...JJ


Thanks!

I assume the pellet type is largely irrelevant due to high heat and short cook time.


----------



## DougCA (Apr 22, 2018)

welp, they came out great! 3 min on each side.

now to decide what to make next!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2018)

Waahoooo!!!. Try sliced Pork Butt Steaks. A bit fattier than loin but a lot tastier. At one inxh thick, smoke at 225 for 1hour then sear to desired doneness. Brush on some BBQ sauce at the end and caramelize...JJ


----------



## DougCA (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion! I don't recall seeing those at the store but I'll look a bit closer or find a butcher.


----------

